# What Color Is Your GSD('s)?



## Jusdy (Mar 14, 2014)

What coat color does your GSD('s) have?


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Fawn *


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

What about black sable, dark sable, etc.?


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

ditto, dark sable here.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have a bicolor, a blanket long stock coat black and tan and a sable. Love the darker face and coats!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I went with Black and Red, since Otto's B& R and Venus is Black - so add one more solid black to the list.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a black sable and a patterned sable.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I have a blanket black and tan whose mostly black still (only 7 months). 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## cethlen1621 (Nov 6, 2013)

Saddled black and tan though he looks like a strawberry blonde in some lighting. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a solid black. :wub:

I will only have blacks, bicolors or dark sables.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Bi. Love dark sables tho.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

pattern sable girl Piper


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Regular sable???


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Solid black. Had a beautiful sable years ago. Would like my next one to be red and black.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

2 Red and Blacks, that's all I'll ever have .


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Black and Red :wub:


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Have a typical red and black. 

3/22/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a black and tan saddle, and a dark sable.  I'd LOVE to have a bi color someday. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky_ Black & Tan 
Chevy and Thunder -melanistic Black& Tan
Daisy - Cream Sable or light


----------



## alienwarrior56 (Apr 21, 2014)

hey man, mine are black but I like to mix it up and go purple sometimes! Hope I helped!

~aw56


----------



## Jusdy (Mar 14, 2014)

What is the difference between Melanistic Black and Black Blanket?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sable and Black/Tan Blanket Back


----------



## alienwarrior56 (Apr 21, 2014)

Jusdy said:


> What is the difference between Melanistic Black and Black Blanket?


Blanket is a much deeper black, similar to charcoal almost. Hope I helped!

~aw56


----------



## Phantom (May 9, 2013)

What is Melanistic? I guess she is black and tan. I'm not sure, because she has hints of red, and silver on her belly.


----------



## Shadow19 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Black and Tan Gsd*

Hi I was wondering if anyone knew what color my GSD will be when he grow up ?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i thought i had a tan sable but it's not on the list. now what?


----------



## njk (Jan 11, 2014)

Black and tan  it's interesting seeing so many red and black colours, I never picked up on that and would have assumed they were black and tan. Comparing photos though, I do see the difference.


----------



## LynneLittlefield (Nov 30, 2012)

Solid black









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

